# Im scared to sell my sewed items



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a bunch of 17x17 envelop pillow covers I sewed up back in the spring. 

Reading on all the debates on prewash vs not prewashing I decided against it, but now im starting to regret it.


Maybe I should go ahead and wash them now to make sure they won't shrink? 
But will people think they are used when they smell detergent? 

I used what I call the"train track" stitch.
How do I know it's not going to fray and pull apart? 
I know it's good fabric...


Im just scared to put them out there and get negative feedback. 
How do you know when is ready to go to market?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

They uploaded sideways :ashamed:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

How about washing a few as a test to see how they hold up with shrinkage?


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

How about a gentle swish in Woolite? Then you can say they were prewashed to remove an extra processing chemicals? I would iron the with a little spray starch so that the texture said "new".


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Items we purchase in stores have not been pre-washed and I wouldn't expect homemade items to be either. 
If you are concerned, then wash one in warm water to see how it behaves. Measure carefully behave and after washing. If it shrinks, then label your pillow case "guaranteed to shrink __%".


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wash in plain water W/O soap.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

A run them through the dryer?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd wash them the way you think a customer would. For me, that would be in warm water and line dried, but since most folks have an electric dryer, you might want to use it unless you are labeling them as line dried only.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I washed one out of a set I wouldn't mind keeping. 

Ill just say, while it is usable, handwashing is recommended. 

Handwashing is acceptable, correct?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

SarahFair said:


> I washed one out of a set I wouldn't mind keeping.
> 
> Ill just say, while it is usable, handwashing is recommended.
> 
> Handwashing is acceptable, correct?


Yes, just as long as you label them to be handwashed only. I would recommend a cloth label sewn in since folks will forget the washing instructions -- at least I would.

I've ordered labels from these folks before. Very reasonable and will do small quantities. http://www.generallabel.com/html/care.html
Look at #2 and #21.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh very helpful! I didn't know they soils those!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

As a seller, I've learned to wash all my fabric before sewing, especially since I do monogramming/embroidery.


----------

